# Here's my story, sad but true...



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Last Sat. after a terrible night at work, I stopped at a store for groceries, and talked myself into buying a Fire. I have wanted a tablet for quite awhile, even got a Toshiba Thrive for Christmas from QVC. But as the date nears that I have to return the Thrive, I knew I had to at least try a Fire, to be sure. I've been reading the boards here on all the experiences with the Fire. My main kindle is a K3. so I wanted a reader that did a little more. I love the size of the Fire vs. the 10 inch Thrive, but there are a few things I'm not liking at all. I HATE the carousel. I want a more user friendly desktop, not one that keeps showing all of my 800+ books, even those still in the cloud. I really wanted a memory card slot, not just the cloud because the only place I'm sure to have wifi is in my own home. But I knew it didn't have one when I bought it, I was willing to try the cloud. But I just discovered an issue I'm not to pleased about and I haven't seen it mentioned here before. To try to find a desktop that I could be happier with, I started searching apps in my app library. I've gotten most of the free apps of the day since I got my phone months ago, and I've seen Circle launcher mentioned but I knew I had another. It's called dxTop pro and does just what it sounds like, changes the desktop. Problem is, on the Fire, it's not listed in my app library, neither is Circle launcher or several other apps that would alter the desktop. And a search doesn't bring it up. But it shows up in the library on my phone and the Thrive. It's not just blocked or in installable, it's 
just not there. Amazon is censoring my apps. I love Amazon, love me 2 other kindles, but this could be the deciding factor in keeping the Thrive or the Fire. Anyone else experience anything like this? So to be so long winded but I am 
just flabbergasted. Thanks for listening!
Susie


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry you're not enjoying your Fire! I'm a little less than pleased also, but getting more pleased as I tinker with it. Amazon doesn't let you access non-Fire apps, but they do allow side loading. I picked up Go Launcher Ex from Get Jar for free & it has made me like my Fire a lot more. There's a pretty good thread here about Go Launcher if you do a search. I would link to it, but I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Susie -- Amazon is not censoring your apps -- they are just not presenting you with any App they have not vetted for the ZFire. Just their way of doing things.

Some suggestions for you. First take a look through this thread discussing the GO Launcher:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=91946.0
There are a number of us who share your feelings about the Carousel -- many of us have found a home with the Go Launcher.
This thread will get you started with the how's and where's of getting it and installing it. After that look through the Fire Threads, or do a search on Go Launcher, and you'll find others talking about wallpapers for it and other things like that. Or come back and ask more questions. 
IMHO the stock UI on the Fire is, welllll, in a word it


Spoiler



SUCKS


. Others find it to their liking. They have made some improvements in it with updates and hopefully will continue to improve it. Until then I'll stay with Go Launcher until something better comes along.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Will look for Go launcher. So many things I like but a few I hate. Will play a bit more...thanks for the input!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think it's "censoring" so much as Amazon still going through the process of vetting apps to make sure they're truly Fire-compatible -- just like Apple does and RIM does for their hardware. Most of us here are willing to go outside the box and try apps from other places to see if they'll work on the Fire. I'm not familiar with the desktop/launcher apps you mention but as jkeith mentions, many of us use GO Launcher EX and after tinkering with it to our individual satisfaction, have found it to work great for our own needs.

Here's the most recent thread that she may have been thinking about for tinkering, it's mostly about putting your own wallpapers on, though it expanded a bit to icon size and such:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97077.0.html

There's an older thread too, I don't remember now how much detail it goes into for tinkering.

GetJar (www.getjar.com) and 1Mobile (www.1mobile.com) are both good sites to get apps from that may not be on Amazon, or may be cheaper/free. Worth checking for the desktop/launcher of your choice or trying out GO Launcher Ex!

ETA: I see Tip said a lot of what I did, but I'll post anyway....


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm guessing I want the Go Launcher Ex for kindle fire app? That's listed in the Amazon app store


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> I'm guessing I want the Go Launcher Ex for kindle fire app? That's listed in the Amazon app store


Nope -- I do not believe its been vetted for the Fire yet -- you'll likely have to go to getjar.com to get it.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Got it...playing now!This might be the solution!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can tell, when in the Amazon app store, if an app is compatible with the Fire.  From the store on your Fire you won't even see ones that aren't.  But if you go via the web browser on your Fire or any other computer, when you click on an app you'll see an indication to the right which of your registered devices it'll work on.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

In the beginning, Go Launcher WAS available in the Amazon store for the Fire. I suspect it was pulled because some features don't work correctly.

And remember to send feedback to Amazon about the Fire and the Carousel, especially if that feature causes you to return it. If enough of us complain we may see more options for customizing in an update.


----------

